
Show HN: Cronicle, backup archives rotation triggered by cron - kraymer
https://github.com/Kraymer/cronicle
======
kraymer
The idea behind cronicle is that because doing backups via cron is so common
(like triggering a pg_dump), why not add a line to your cronfile to take care
of the backups rotation once your dump is done ?

cronicle takes care of organizing the data in daily/weekly/etc directories,
and deduplication too : all organization is done using symlinks, underlying
dumps are deleted when no more symlinks point to it.

Scratched my own itch, but interested to know if it brings something new or if
existing tools use same approach.

